# TMI: What is this white gritty stuff in my VAGINA?!?



## Healthy_Baby (Sep 15, 2007)

so yesterday i had an appointment with my midwife. Surprise! i'm 13 weeks pregnant with #2







:

i had a perfect urine testing strip. nothing out of the ordinary.

my midwife did a pap smear, checked my cervix ect.

i've had zero discomfort/pain/itching/burning.








so today after a bowl movement i notice some gritty discharge... weird... i feel inside my vagina... the stuff is everywhere!

so what's the deal? is this a yeast infection even though i don't have any "symptoms"? could i have gotten it from my pap smear? and what can i do that's safe for me and my LO?

any thoughts are welcome!! thanks!


----------



## donnaworkingmomto4 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have never heard of a yeast infection being gritty... and by the time you see white stuff you are really itching and sore down there. It sounds like dried up CM... maybe the pap/exam affected your CM and then DTD caused it to crust up inside of you? Sorry just grasping for straws!


----------



## Healthy_Baby (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm open to hearing ANYTHING!

thanks for your thoughts









ps. DTD as in "doing the deed" -or- "day to day"?


----------



## Healthy_Baby (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I know when I was in the 1st tri (I can't really reach down there too much any more, I haven't done much digging) I had TONS of discharge. I would have never described it as gritty tho.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

maybe the lube she used when she did the pelvic exam?


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd guess it's the lube too..


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

If it is yeast (and I too think you'd probably have *some* other symptom), you're in the second trimester, so you can pretty much take any yeast med now (my OB told me this at my last appt). Monistat 7-day is usually recommended. That one doesn't ever work for me, but I think it probably works for many women. Of course, there are natural things you can do too, and they may even work better than the drugs.

Could it have been toilet paper? That would certainly be gritty if it got dissolved while wiping and such.

You can always go to your midwife and get it tested to see if it's yeast. The test is much like a pap.


----------



## Healthy_Baby (Sep 15, 2007)

well it seems to have cleared out today!

i'm thinking you guys were right. either dryrf cm or perhaps the lube she used.

*boscopup*: toilet paper is exactly what it felt like at first! but whenn i did further searching and felt it all the way up to my cervix i was sure it couldn't be.

thanks so much guys!


----------

